# AC electrical issue,  No power forward of the bathroom, called Fleetwood Customer service, replaced GCFI, this didn't fix the problem.  any advice



## Brian D (Jun 23, 2020)

No AC 120v power forward of the bathroom, Fleetwood customer service suggested its a GCFI issue. replaced one GCFI. still have issue.  When I select battery charge dc amps goes to 102, AC amps at 12... any advice. I have had nothing but bad experiences when I bring it to a service center. takes 4 to 6 weeks before they work on it,  comes back with other things broken...


----------



## C Nash (Jun 28, 2020)

I had the ground prone broke off in a plug and it had worked down and would make contact at times.  Drove me crazy till I finally found it.  Inspect all plugs on that circuit and clean them out. Make sure all wires are connected proper.  Is the GFI kicking out?


----------



## Mike Bienvenu (Jul 5, 2020)

I recently had a similar issue where I lost AC power on the drivers side of my 2015 Fleetwood Bounder, I to first started by replacing the GCFI in my bathroom which also powered the AC outlets over my dining room slide.  I called Fleetwood and got them to send me a schematic, I found that I had 2 of the circuit connections that were bad.  One under my dining table and the other above my dining table, once I changed both I solved the problem.  I hope this helps you.


----------

